# any one buying sx pro from 3ds- flashcard



## skfung (Jun 29, 2018)

my order on 3/6, but now still not yet shipped.
any received sx os from this store?


----------



## Irxboxkilla (Jun 29, 2018)

Ordered the 9th got shipping email today


----------



## Endlessclouds (Jun 29, 2018)

Ordered 6/6, delivered today. It was shipped on Tuesday, so three day priority usps. Had to get on dischord and chat with allen for updates on my status.


----------



## skfung (Jun 29, 2018)

may i know 3ds-flashcard discord address?
i've sent the email and no one reply...


----------



## jajamundo (Jun 29, 2018)

Order mine May 31st and it will arrive on july 2nd


----------



## ZeroTrip (Jun 29, 2018)

Ordered may 25 got mine this morning.


----------



## skfung (Jun 29, 2018)

Is it possible to refund, since he didn't reply any email.


----------



## skfung (Jun 29, 2018)

any one try refund?


----------



## magico29 (Jun 29, 2018)

skfung said:


> my order on 3/6, but now still not yet shipped.
> any received sx os from this store?


they full of crap too. i ordered from here usa and from china. china already sent me tracking number the fallowing day and package is on its way home.


----------



## magico29 (Jun 29, 2018)

skfung said:


> my order on 3/6, but now still not yet shipped.
> any received sx os from this store?


they full of crap too. i ordered from here usa and from china. china already sent me trackign number the fallowing day and package is on its way home.


----------



## Amabo (Jul 2, 2018)

their mail maybe can not get any reply, i join discord.gg/4hgvJY8 ,and told Allen my order number,my problem was solved


----------



## magico29 (Jul 2, 2018)

skfung said:


> my order on 3/6, but now still not yet shipped.
> any received sx os from this store?


you are in the second batch.relax and enjoy the show baby.


----------

